# 2009 Range of Look's



## look565 (Oct 21, 2007)

Anyone know when the new Look range will be released?? Thinking of buying a 586 or a 595 not sure whether to wait for the new range or not


----------



## toonraid (Sep 19, 2006)

I doubt it would be released till september (euro bike) with deliveries later in autumn - even if it is released sooner shops/disties would be reluctant to buy as it would mean close-out prices on their current range.


----------



## look565 (Oct 21, 2007)

i figured it would be soon because my LBS are having a clear out sale of the 08 range


----------



## goatee (Aug 8, 2007)

Go with the 595. I'm using a 07 Origin. That is some machine! Been riding it for 4 months now. Absolutely love it. 

Regards. 
Penang,Malaysia


----------

